# from where can I buy Cortisol Control drugs/supplemment



## saudichild89 (Apr 3, 2011)

like these 

B-Androstenetriol (b-triol): This is one of the better cortisol suppressors. It has a terrible oral bioavailability, and should be taken transdermally. Dosages range from 25-50mg every 12 hours. 

Methyl B-Androstenetriol (mb-triol): This is an enhanced version of b-triol designed for oral use. Because it is not an androgenic steroid, there is minimal heptatoxicity associated with it's alkylation. Found in the following products: Retain (by Anabolic Xtreme), Restore (by ALRI), Thyrogen-X (by ALRI)

7-Hydroxy-DHEA: Another potent cortisol suppressor with great oral bioavailability. Found in the following products: Lean Xtreme (by Designer Supplements), Reduce XT (by SNS)

7-oxo-DHEA (7-keto-DHEA): Still a decent contender, this has a terrible oral availability and an even worse half life (2 hours). This is best taken transdermally, where such effects can by bypassed. 

Cissus: Unlike the above, the components of Cissus do not suppress Cortisol, but rather block cortisol receptors (better than Nandrolone or Dianabol according to some studies). Dosages vary significantly (pending extracts). SuperCissus by USPLabs is a high quality Cissus product. 

Branched Chain Amino Acids: These should be a staple to begin with, but are a great anti-catabolic that mitigates the muscle-wasting effects of cortisol.


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 3, 2011)

supplement stores online usually


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 3, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> supplement stores online usually



GNC?

and do u know which ones I need to do the job?
do I just pick one?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 3, 2011)

Why do you want to use these?  WHat is your age? BF%? Training experience?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 3, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Why do you want to use these?  WHat is your age? BF%? Training experience?



because am coming off a cycle of tren sustanon and about to get on PCT on april/13 

am gonna be taking clomid examestane and some IGF1 LR and I might get some IGF des...but I still dont know if I can stack them or alternate am still learning


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 3, 2011)

Endo Amp Max 66g
Take that when you start your PCT. 1 scoop a day for 30 days.

Next time figure out everything before you start your cycle.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Endoamp is great, so is LeanXtreme and in any other situation I'd say also do AndroLean but since its PCT I'd actually steer clear of it in this case 

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## rob170 (Apr 28, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> Endo Amp Max 66g
> Take that when you start your PCT. 1 scoop a day for 30 days.
> 
> Next time figure out everything before you start your cycle.



It sounds great but when the product description has typos in it I get a little wary of the product...

"In another human study, hormone levels where examined during two weeks of intense weight training."


----------

